# Autocruise Startrail



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Though I'm generally happy with my Bessie 725, I'd really like a French bed, and a bigger fridge/feezer (for more independence from shops while out in the sticks). Would also be nice to modernise a bit, though that's not really important.

I don't really want to go much over 7 metres, and the Startrail looks like the right sort of layout. I would like settees up front, not dinette. I've read the other threads about the issues with leaky lockers and damp,etc, and wonder if anyone has run one of these in the longer term and can offer advice as to whether they can be a decent van or should be avoided? 

Lets face it, most of us have had issues with different vans and dealers, so wondering if the Startrail is any better or worse than others?

If it's a no-hoper, can anyone suggest a different/better van with the layout I'm looking for within my size parameters? I'm overloaded with Google searches and dealer listings.

Thanks for any advice. I know you lot have a wealth of knowledge and experience, whilst I'm still a 2-season novice.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So you want something with a lounge up front and a french bed at the back as it were. Large fridge Freezer, Max length under 7.4m. But you do not say what price range.

Hobby, Fleurette. to name just two.

cabby.

ps. Having had an Autocruise van twice and listened to other members of that brand club, would not recommend them. Sorry to owners of them.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheers, Cabby.

7.4 metres is a bit bigger than I want to go. Once you start adding bits on the back (bike racks etc) it all adds up. The Startrail is stretching it, but just about doable. Going to kick some Autocruise tyres and look at how they're put together.

MHs are a compromise like anything else, I may well just keep what I've got. Leave one side of the lounge made up as a bed (a la slobbo) and eat more tinned food.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is only mine that is 7.4m they do smaller lengths as do Hobby which I think might suit you.Have a look as they are well put together.If you do find yourself looking at an autocruise, make sure you have a damp meter with you and double check the floor around the skirts and lockers.Have yo done a search on here for comments.

cabby
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/50...-motorhome-misery-our-pride-joy-disaster.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> It is only mine that is 7.4m they do smaller lengths as do Hobby which I think might suit you.Have a look as they are well put together.If you do find yourself looking at an autocruise, make sure you have a damp meter with you and double check the floor around the skirts and lockers.Have yo done a search on here for comments.
> 
> cabby
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/50...-motorhome-misery-our-pride-joy-disaster.html


Bloody hell, that was a scary thread.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have not even dared put my tale of woe.>>>


cabby 
Or did I, will have to search now.:surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

yes, read that. The buyer took too much on trust. I trust no-one when I'm laying out my dosh, I check everything by having lists as long as my arm and questions to drive a salesman to despair. Anything I can't check myself, I expect the dealer to check and give written proof that stuff is OK. I might even consider threatening the lives of his children, though not his doggy.>


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't forget rule number one. CONTACT THE PREVIOUS OWNER.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Don't forget rule number one. CONTACT THE PREVIOUS OWNER.
> 
> cabby


Not always possible, dealers don't want you to know what they paid for it, and private sellers do tell the odd pork pie.


----------

